# Brining Bacon 911



## wallpe (Jan 19, 2019)

Good morning all.  I am new to Smoking Meat Forums.  I have been smoking meats and dry curing bacon now for the past year.  I had a request from a friend for Pickle Flavored Bacon.  I took the pork belly (2.5 lbs)  and rubbed with kosher salt and 1 tsp. of pink curing salt (Prague Powder No. 1) and then submerged the belly into pickle juice to brine.  This is an experiment and I may need to scrap the idea.  Two questions,  (1) Am I going about curing/brining the belly the right way, and (2) If so, how long do I let it soak before smoking?  Look forward to hearing wht you have to say.  Be brutally honest with comments.  I will not take offense as I am wanting to learn this art form.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 19, 2019)

Well, I'm new at this, too. But what I've seen is 1 tsp of cure for 5 pounds of meat. So, by weight, you are at double the usually recommended amount of cure. Any reason for that?
But I don't dry measure anymore, I weigh so I get a more accurate ratio.
Maybe if you were to inject the pickle juice, which often is spiced up vinegar and water anyway.
Sounds pretty strange to me. But so did pickle slices and eggs, till I tried it.
Silly Dilly Bacon. Relish Rubbed Bacon.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm curious how this goes..

I've only done wet curing once, and I kept the ham I did submerged for 18 days, this is the sole help I can offer, but I look forward to knowing how it works out..because..I..might try it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2019)

Look up pops brine on here and follow his plan.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 19, 2019)

Just want to welcome you to the site Wallpe. Pickle flavored bacon however doesn't sound all that appealing to me. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.

Chris


----------



## wallpe (Jan 19, 2019)

Not something I find to be appealing either.  But I will try anything for family.


----------



## wallpe (Jan 19, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Look up pops brine on here and follow his plan.
> 
> Warren


If following pops brine, could I substitute pickle juice for the water?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2019)

Not sure wait and Maybe pops will answer up. Or you can PM him.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 19, 2019)

wallpe said:


> I took the pork belly (2.5 lbs) and rubbed with kosher salt and 1 tsp. of pink curing salt (Prague Powder No. 1) and then submerged the belly into pickle juice to brine. This is an experiment and I may need to scrap the idea. Two questions, (1) Am I going about curing/brining the belly the right way, and (2) If so, how long do I let it soak before smoking?



I would take Half smoked advice in post 4 . I don't wet cure bacon , but use Pop's alot on poultry works great .

As far as pickle juice brine . I use it alot , straight pickle juice on boneless chicken breast . 
Becareful . It does not take long for the pickle juice to work . It can , at least on poultry start to " cook " the thinner parts and also make the meat mushy if left for long periods of time . 24 hours is on the line of to much for chicken . 
So I don't think the two go together . My opinion is the amount of time to cure is to long in the pickle juice . 

Also someone else would know if the juice has an effect on the cure working or not . I don't know but something tells me that would be something to find out .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2019)

I think it could upset the basics of the cure mix as far as the salt and cure #1 goes. Just my $.02

Warren


----------



## Tex1911 (Jan 19, 2019)

Welcome to the madness. I suggest cutting the slab and using a small slab to experiment with. If it turns out undesirable, not a big waste. When I first started making my own bacon, I searched and found a few ingredients I wanted to try with my bacon. I cut the slab into 4 smaller slabs and seasoned them with whatever I was using and used a sharpie to label them. On the 4 slabs, I tried 1 with garlic. Another with Rosemary and Thyme. Another was maple and some other stuff I don't really remember and the other was seasoned with............. I really don't remember that either. It was too long ago, but I do remember the outcome of it all.......................

I came to the conclusion that the good ol fashion regular salt cure was the best for my likes. So, try it with pickle juice, you never know.


----------



## h8that4u (Jan 19, 2019)

If anything, try Pop's brine as is, then one day before pulling the slap out add in the pickle juice so it's not in for more than 24 hrs in the Brine/Pickle mixture. Curing and pickling are 2 different things. Instead of pickle juice you may want to try something like this


----------



## wallpe (Jan 19, 2019)

This looks like a better idea than what I was trying. So if I understand what you are saying, use pops brine as is and after the brining process add to pickle juice to the brine, or take the meat out of the Brine and soak it in pickle juice?

I could also just use pops brine, and once removed add the spice that you added to the message prior to smoking.


----------



## h8that4u (Jan 19, 2019)

Being a experiment either way with Pop's Brine first would work, or add the powder to the brine, and then sprinkle on some more just before putting on the smoker.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 19, 2019)

I would not use pickle juice as its going to mess with your balance. Cure it then either season with the pickle flavor or soak in the pickle juice for a few hours then smoke.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 19, 2019)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2019)

What flavor you looking sweet, sour or dill.

Warren


----------



## wallpe (Jan 19, 2019)

I believe who i am making this for is looking for the dill flavor.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 19, 2019)

Why are you currently at Double the amount of Prague Powder?


----------



## wallpe (Jan 19, 2019)

I used the same amount of powder I have used for other bacon cures I have used.  Other cures have called for 1 teaspoon of curing salt for up to 5 pounds of pork belly.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 19, 2019)

The point is, 1 tsp for 5 pounds does not mean 1 tsp for 1 pound, nor 1 tsp for 2.5 pounds.
Cure is supposed to be used in a proportionate manner.
So if you are going to simply measuring spoon it, it at least should be proportionate to the hunk of meat.
Some things, like cure, should be handled with care.


----------



## wallpe (Jan 19, 2019)

Point taken.  Thanks for the insight.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 19, 2019)

Being a small piece, i would let the experiment go and see the result. Will the result be mushy? I doubt it. The Beef in Sauerbraten soaks for several weeks in wine and wine vinegar and still has to be braised, for hours, to get it tender. Yes, the proper amount of cure for a given weight of meat eliminates the risk of using too much or not enough and should be followed. No worries here as double cure is no issue. I would add additional Dill, Garlic, and Pickling Spice to the pickle brine for extra flavor...JJ


----------



## wallpe (Jan 19, 2019)

how long would you suggest to brine


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Being a small piece, i would let the experiment go and see the result. Will the result be mushy? I doubt it. The Beef in Sauerbraten soaks for several weeks in wine and wine vinegar and still has to be braised, for hours, to get it tender. Yes, the proper amount of cure for a given weight of meat eliminates the risk of using too much or not enough and should be followed. No worries here as double cure is no issue. I would add additional Dill, Garlic, and Pickling Spice to the pickle brine for extra flavor...JJ




Man JJ haven't had sour beef in I don't know when with ginger snap gravy. That stuff cause you to slap your mother.  

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 19, 2019)

wallpe said:


> how long would you suggest to brine



7 days per inch thickness is typical...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Jan 19, 2019)

wallpe said:


> Good morning all.  I am new to Smoking Meat Forums.  I have been smoking meats and dry curing bacon now for the past year.  I had a request from a friend for Pickle Flavored Bacon.  I took the pork belly (2.5 lbs)  and rubbed with kosher salt and 1 tsp. of pink curing salt (Prague Powder No. 1) and then submerged the belly into pickle juice to brine.  This is an experiment and I may need to scrap the idea.  Two questions,  (1) Am I going about curing/brining the belly the right way, and (2) If so, how long do I let it soak before smoking?  Look forward to hearing wht you have to say.  Be brutally honest with comments.  I will not take offense as I am wanting to learn this art form.



Wallpe, afternoon.....  You have a couple of things in error...  
Making bacon is a science...  You should follow the USDA rules because cure#1 is a chemical...  
Specified usage is ~1.13 grams per pound or 1 tsp per 5#'s...  Cure#1 can be dangerous if too much is used... 
Also, acid degrades the nitrite so it will become ineffective...  Adding the acidic pickle juice is basically destroying the nitrite so you have no protection from botulism...
You can do whatever you wish....  The members are just trying to keep you and your friends safe... It's probably a very good idea to heed their warnings... and take their advice seriously...  

At this point some folks would say, "I haven't got sick yet"....     Have a great day and enjoy the forum....


----------



## wallpe (Jan 19, 2019)

I am taking in all advice.  I have scrapped my original plan.  I am going back and using pops brine and will add a dill seasoning before smoking. 

I know that I am learning, and partly why I joined the forum.  You guys have been at it longer than I.  All advice is welcomed.  As I said before, be honest with me.  I do not get offended easily.  My friends and families safety come first.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2019)

JJ thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## daveomak (Jan 19, 2019)

Add the dill seasoning AFTER the smoke is complete so the bacon has botulism protection.....


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 19, 2019)

I haven't got sick yet....  

And I'm trying to correct my haphazard ways. 
Before I found SMF.com and the wealth of information here, I never could get my Jerky right.
Cure, and it's proper use has greatly advanced my joy in the things I make.

Thank You Dave, and JJ. Your knowledge in these finer points is much appreciated!
You guys keep us headed the right direction.


----------



## wallpe (Feb 14, 2019)

I appreciate all the feedback.  My first round of Pickle Flavored Bacon will be smoked in the next couple of days.  I used Pops Brine and will be adding a seasoning to it once removed.  I will post later to let you know how this turned out.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 15, 2019)

Yeah, I'd like to hear how you like it, or how the folks you are making it for do.
Interesting idea.


----------



## wallpe (Feb 17, 2019)

This is the response from the person I made the Pickle Flavored Bacon for...

"The dill pickle bacon was beyond delicious!!! It was full of dill flavor that actually complemented the hickory smoked bacon! Insane as it may sound, it was very tasty. The bacon wasn't sour. I kept getting hints of dill as I continued to eat the bacon but, it was the perfect amount of dill for the tastebuds. Absolutely incredible!"


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2019)

Glad it worked out for you.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 17, 2019)

Sounds Great, wallpe!
(We knew it was you, ya silly goose)
So how did you go about putting the dill seasoning on the bacon?
Was it a dry seasoning you put on like most? (Sprinkle a coating.)


----------



## wallpe (Feb 18, 2019)

SonnyE....although you may not believe me, That was my sister-in-laws reaction.  I like more traditional smoked bacon.  I am not one to step out of the norm, although I will admit that I tried it. It was not bad, but not something I would make for my self on a regular basis.  I can see my sitser-in-law asking for more in the coming weeks.  

As far as what I did....I used Pops Brine and cured for 7 days.  Once I pulled the belly out of the brine, I added a dry seasoning and then smoked over hickory wood at 190 degrees until internal temp hit 155 (approx. 3 hours).


----------

